# Sad passing of Jane



## ILuvCowparsely (22 December 2015)

For those in the South Bucks I just heard that Jane (XXXX) who helped run Penn Equine Feed and Tack has passed away, I don't know what of but the funeral is open at woodlands Burial Park Jordans ( pm for further details if you want to go pay your respect ).  She was a lovely lady and I met her many times and so young too.

 RIP Jane


----------



## tessah (24 December 2015)

HGA-12 said:



			For those in the South Bucks I just heard that Jane (XXXX) who helped run Penn Equine Feed and Tack has passed away, I don't know what of but the funeral is open at woodlands Burial Park Jordans ( pm for further details if you want to go pay your respect ).  She was a lovely lady and I met her many times and so young too.

 RIP Jane 

Click to expand...

really? 

I spoke to her about 3/4 weeks ago as she was closing down penn equine that week as she could no longer manage it on her own?


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (25 December 2015)

tessah said:



			really? 

I spoke to her about 3/4 weeks ago as she was closing down penn equine that week as she could no longer manage it on her own?
		
Click to expand...

Are you sure you don't mean Viv


----------



## tessah (25 December 2015)

HGA-12 said:



			Are you sure you don't mean Viv
		
Click to expand...

Oh gosh yes of course! 

Jane wasn't very old at all


----------

